# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Funny $h@y@ri$

## coolguyskumar

Tere bistar par makdee lage.. Tere room mei muchchar phire.. Raat ko light chali jaye.. Puri raat garmi lage.. Tere sapne mein bhoot aaye.. Chal so jaa. Have a.. GOOD NIGHT

----------


## coolguyskumar

Life is Short, Live it! 
Love is Small, Flirt it! 
Troubles are Momentary, Face it! 
Memories are Sweet, Cherish it! 
I'm too Good, Accept it!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Send ur girlfriend 2 me & get a child FREE 
HURRY!! 1st ten entries will get Twins.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aaj 



Raat 



Theek 



12 



Baje 



ke 



baad 



1 bejega!! 
------------------- 

Tu chand mange main chand de du... 

Tu raat mange main raat de du... 

Tu dil mange main dil de du... 

Tu dil mange... 



Bas yaar..... 




Bheek mangne ki bhi ek limit hoti hai!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Yash Johar is producing a new film & is searching 4 new talent. I've suggested ur name. Pls go & meet him. The movie's name is "AKKAL HO NA HO"

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dost kaha ho? Jaha ho wahi pe rehna. 3-4 ghante tak bahar mat nikalna. Tumhari jaan ko khatra hai! Bahar BANDAR pakadne wale ghoom rahe hai.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Baagon mein phool khilte rahenge... 
Raat mein diye jalte rahenge... 
Dua hai khuda se aap khush rahe hamesha... 
Baaki hum tou hamesha tang karte rahenger!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

I'm in hospital now. After 5min. I'll be transfered 2 a surgery room. The doctor aid that I'll die if I stop recieving ur SMS

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mein tumhe pyaar ke teen shabd kehna chahta hoon... woh teen shabd jo tumhara dil tak pahooch kar, tumhe gehraayi tak chhooh jaye. Yeh teen shabd mere dil se nikal kar, tumhara dil par zaroor chhah jayenge. Ab sunlo yeh pyaar ke teen shabd - "MERA BHARAT MAHAAN". (Jai Hind)

----------


## coolguyskumar

I always think about U. 



I can't live without U. 



I really need U. 



I'm totally mad about U. 



I just wanna be with U. 



I'm very desperate for U. 



I'm crazy 4 U. 



I wanna marry U. 



I LOVE U. 



Aisa muje bajuwali kehti hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Deep friendship... is like a rainbow, when perfect amount of Happiness and tears r mixed. the result is a colorful bridge between two hearts!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Socha tha har mod pe tumhara intezaar karenge, par kambakt sadak hi seedhi nikli

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kabhi badli hui takdir najar aati hai, yaadon ki bas ek janjeer najar aati hai, pade bhi tou kya pade yaar- mujhe mobile mein bhi teri tasveer nazar aati hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

If 



U 



Forget ME 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 
12 13 14 15 16 17 18 
19 20 21 22 23 24 25 
26 27 28 29 30 31 32 

I'll Break All Ur Teeth!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Remember 2 remember me, 
4get 2 4 get me, 
Even if u remember 2 4get me, 
I will not 4get 2 remember U!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

I sent my cares 2 the wind & asked it 2 pass it 2 u.. So wen u feel the breeze against ur face, its me saying "Take Care & Keep Smiling".

----------


## coolguyskumar

Give 1 
English 
word 
for.. 
"Apne kiye 
pe pani 
pher 
dena" 

...? 



....?? 



.....??? 



......???? 



.......????? 



"'l____"FLUSH" 
-t"""""') 
`/__(

----------


## coolguyskumar

have a little angel flying around me with a hammer... 
Each person he hits gets a litle bit of my love... 
I hope he beats the Hell out of U...GdNite

----------


## coolguyskumar

4 types of women having sex- 
1.Asthmatic=ah..aahh..ah..ahh 
2.Obedient=yes..oh..yes..ah..yes 
3.Greedy=more..more..pls 
4.Religious=oh god..oh..oh..god

----------


## coolguyskumar

GOLDEN FACTS OF LIFE- 
Wen some1 luvs u, u dont realise it. 
Wen u realise it, its 2 late. 
U always luv d 1 who leaves u & leave d 1 who luvs u.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Always be happy, always smile.. not b;coz Life is Full of Reasons 2 Smile.. But b'coz ur smile itself is a reason 4 many others 2 smile...

----------


## coolguyskumar

CLASSIC WORDS 4 A FREND- 
"Be wat u are & say wat u feel coz those who mind dont matter & those who matter dont mind"

----------


## coolguyskumar

l 
lCalling. 
l 
l 
l 
lCalling.. 
l 
l 
l 
lCalling... 
l 
l 
l 
l 1 
l missed 
l call 
Its 
just a 
missed call, 
reminding 
dat 


some1 
is missing u very much 
TAKE CARE.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Jab jab aapse milne ki umeed nazar aayi... 
mere paav mein zanjir nazar aayi.. 
gir pade aansu aankh se... 
aur har ek aansu mein aapki taswir nazar aayi.

----------


## coolguyskumar

I have made so many mistakes in my life.. but something that I did right is 2 have u as a friend & I definately won't make another mistake of loosing a friend like u.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aapko miss karna.. 
roz ki baat hai. 
Yaad karna.. 
aadat ki baat hai. 
Aap se duur rehna.. 
kismat ki baat hai. 
Magar aap ko jhelna.. 
himmat ki baat hai.

----------


## coolguyskumar

A frend is 1 who lends u.. 

Pen in Skool 

Notes in Highskool 

Bike in College 

Girlfriend in University 

& Wife after Marriage! 

R U MY FREND? Plsreply, I'm waiting...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dua karte hai hum sar jukaye.. 
Aye dost tu apni manzil ko paaye.. 
Agar kabhi teri raho mein andhera aaye... 
Roshni ke liye Khuda hum ko jalaye...

----------


## coolguyskumar

This world is full of people but those who care are rare. The finest of the few is u & its nice 2 know u are there.

----------


## coolguyskumar

True Friends never leave each other... True Friends never part... They just sometimes sit silently... Deep within each other's heart saying "I'm still here".

----------


## coolguyskumar

I wish a wish 4 u, is d wish I wish 4 few, I wish a wish 4 u, That all ur wishes come true...

----------


## coolguyskumar

=====@>:===== 
It a Friendship band... I know u can tie it... But plz keep it wit u alwayz.. Coz it'll remind u that some1 somehow is ties with u...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dogs bark just like u... 
Cats mew just like u... 
Devil looks just like u... 
Dekho meri sharafat.. 
Still I like U!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khuda ki rusvayi se sab darte hai... 
Pyaar karne wale tanhayi se darte hai... 
Aur hum aap ki judaai se darte hai...

----------


## coolguyskumar

You are an 
I.D.I.O.T. 

I=Intelligent 
D=Decent 
I=Impressive 
O=Optimistic 
T=Talented 

R u smiling now?? 
* YOU IDIOT *

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ek baar ek bandar ne insaan se pooncha.. "tum mein aur mujh mein kya fark hai?" 
Insaan bola: "Tum daal par uchhalte ho.. hum daal kar uchhalte hain"

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dil ke rishtey bhi ajeeb hote hai.. 
duur reh kar bhi kareeb hote hai... 
jo log aapko roz dekhte ahi.. 
woh log kitne khushnaseeb hote hai..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Hi! I'm dying 2 see u. I want 2 meet u. I want 2 talk 2 u seriously... But what 2 do?? This stupid gatekeeper is asking me 2 ticket enter the ZOO...

----------


## coolguyskumar

I have a little angel flying around me with a hammer... Each person he hits gets a little bit of my love... I hope he beats the hell out of u... GudNite!

----------


## sonikuri_786

really good 1z keep it up(",)

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kuch aisa tha us soorat me
Ke nazar rookh hi gayee
Itni mohobbat itni us hai
Ke kabhi kisi ne kisi se na ki ho
Apni mohobbat me itna khoye
Ke aane wale waqt ka kuch na soocha
Par jab yaad aaya to
Itni der ho chuki thi
Ke na aage ki koi manzil 
Na wapsi ka koi raasta
Zindagi us morh per tehr gayee
Ke milan ki umeed nahee 
Our judai ka aik khauf
Ab to bus intezaar hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ajub din the mohabbat ke
Ajab mausum the chahat ke
Kabhi agar yaad aajaye to palko peh sitare jhil milate hain
Kisi ki yaad main jagna mamol tha apna 
Kabhi agar neend ajati to hum yeh soch lete the 
Abhi to woh humhare waste roya nahi hoga
Abhi soya nahi hoga
Abhi hum bhi nahi rote
Abhi hum bhi nahi sote
So phir hum jagte aur us ko yaad kerte the
Akele beth kar Veeran dil abad karte the
Humare samne taaro ke jhurmat main akela chaand hota tha
Jo us ke husn ke aage bohat hi maand hota tha
Falak peh raqs karte unginat roshan sitaro ko 
Jo hum tarteeb dete the
To us ka naam banta the
Hum agle rooz jab milte to guzri raat ki har bekali ka zikar karte the
Har ik qissa sunate the
Kahaan 'kis waqt' kis tarhan se dil 'dhurka' batate the
Main jub kehta keh " Sanaan ! aaj to main raat ko ik pal nahi soya"
To woh khaamosh rehti thi 
Par us ki neend main doobi hue do jheel si aankhein
Achanak bol uth'ti thi
Main jab us ko batata tha
Ke "main ne raat main roshan sitaro main tumhara naam dekha hai"
To woh kehti 
"Meer" ! tum jhoot kehte ho 
Sitare main ne dekhe hain
Aur in roshan sitaro main tumhara naam likha tha"
Ajab masoom larki thi 
Mujhe kehti thi 
"Lagta hai ab apne sitare mil hi jayenge"
magar us ko khabar kiya thi
kinaare mil nahi sakte
Mohabbat ki kahani main 
Mohabbat karne waloo ke
sitare mil nahi sakte

----------


## coolguyskumar

Bahut dinon ki baat hai
fiza ko yaad bhi nahi
yeh baat aaj ki nahi
bahut dino ki baat hai

shabaab par bahaar thi
fiza bhi Khush-gavaar thi
na jaane kyum machal pada
main apane ghar se chal pada
kisi ne mujh ko rok kar
badi adaa se Tok kar
kaha tha laut aaiye
meri qasam na jaaiye

par mujhe Khabar na thi
mahaul par nazar na thi
na jaane kyun machal pada
main apane ghar se chal pada
main sheher se phir aa gaya
Khayaal tha ke paa gaya
use jo mujhse door thi
magar meri zaroor thi

aur ek haseen shaam ko
main chal pada salaam ko
gali ka rang dekh kar
nayi tarang dekh kar
mujhe badi Khushii hui
main kuchh isi Khushi mein tha
kisi ne jhaank kar kaha
paraaye ghar se jaaiye
meri qasam na aaiye

wahi haseen shaam hai
bahaar jiska naam hai
chalaa hoon ghar ko chhodh kar
na jaane jaunga kidhar
koi nahi jo Tok kar
koi nahi jo rok kar
kahe ke laut aaiye
meri qasam na jaaiye

meri qasam na jaaiye....

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kehte hain ki ISHQ main neend ud jaati hai
Koi humse bhi ishq kare
Khambhaqat neend bahut aati hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kar diya izhare-ishq hamne telephone par,
laakh rupaye ki bat thi,
do rupaye main ho gayee (wah wah)

----------


## coolguyskumar

Pyaar ke jaam ko aise na piyo ke
Adha piya aur adha chod diya
Yaron yeh pyaar hai pyaar
Nahin koi Vim Bar
Jo thoda sa lagaya aur bas ho gaya ........!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Aur bhi cheezain bahut see lut chuki hain dil ke saath
Ye bataya dooston ne ishq furmane ke baad;
Is liye kamre ki ek ek cheez "check" karta hoon main
"Ek tere aane se pehle, ek tere jaane ke baad

----------


## coolguyskumar

Log ishq karte hain,
Bade shor ke saath.
Humne bhi kiya,
Bade zor ke saath.
Magar ab karenge,
Thoda gaur ke saath.
Kyonki kal usko dekha,
Kisi aur ke saath.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dark were those days, without your sight. 
When I was in darkness, you gave me light. 
You gave me strength 2 make life bright. 
Thank you so much PHILIPS TUBELIGHT

----------


## coolguyskumar

Khuda se Scooter manga .. Car di; 
Apartment manga.. bangla diya; 
dost manga to tumhain diya.. 
Khuda ne is bar aisa zulm kyoun kia

----------


## coolguyskumar

When I C the moon I C U 
When I C the stars I C U 
When I C the Sea I C U 
Get out of the way you are blocking my view.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Main uski yaad mein ban gaya baraf ka gola
Main uski yaad mein ban gaya baraf ka gola
aur vo boli ki Thanda matlab "Coca Cola"

----------


## coolguyskumar

Yadd Karte hai tumhe tanhai mein,
dil dooba hai gamo ki gehrai mein,
hamein mat dhoonndho duniya ki bher mein,
hum milenge tumhe phir kisi, free SMS ki scheme mein

----------


## coolguyskumar

Chand adhura hai sitaro ke bina,
gulshan adhura hai bahaaro ke bina,
samundar adhura hau kinaro ke bina,
jeena adhura hai tum jaise yaaro ke bina!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kalam uthayi hai lafs nahi milta,
jisko dhoond rahein hain vo shaks nahi milta,
Phirte hain vo zamaane ki talaash mein,
bas humare liye unhe waqt nahi milta !!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dil mein umeedo ki shamma jala rakhi hai,
humne apni alag duniya basa rakhi hai,
is umeed ke saath ki aayega SMS aapka,
humne mobile par nazrein jama rakhi hain....

----------


## coolguyskumar

Zindagi behaal hai,
Sur hai naa taal hai,
Msgbox bhi kangal hai,
kya aapki sms factory me hartal hai,
yaar kuch to bhejo ye meri mobile ki zindagi ka sawaal hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Qayamat tak tujhe yaad karenge,
Teri har baat par aitbaar karenge,
Tujhe SMS karne ko to nahi kahenge,
Par phir bhi tere SMS ka intezar karenge

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dil ka Rishta hai hamara,
Dil ke kone me hai Naam tumahra,
Her yaad me hai chehra tumahra,
SMS nahi to kya hua Zindagi bhar saath nibhane ka wada hai hamara

----------


## coolguyskumar

aap ko miss karna roz ki baat hai 
aap ko yaad karna aadat ki baat hai 
aap se door rehna kismat ki baat hai 
magar aap ko jhelna himmat ki baat hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Tu Chaand maange main Chaand de du, 
tu raat maange main raat de du, 
Tu dil maange main dil de du, 
Tu Jaan maange...... 
Abe bas Departmental Store samajh rakha hai kya???

----------


## coolguyskumar

ek tum ho jo iTNey acchey ho, 
ek tum ho jo kitney pyarey ho, 
ek tum ho jo kitney sundar ho, 
ek tum ho jo chand sitare ho, 
Aur ek hum hain, jo jooth boley jaa rahey hain...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Teri yaad mein humne kalam uthaayi 
liya paper aur tasveer aapki bnayi 
socha tha ki usko dil se laga kar rakhenge 
magar vo to bacho ko draane ke kaam aayi...

----------


## coolguyskumar

Shaam hote hii ye Dil udaas hota hai 
Toote khwaboo ke siwa kuch na pass hota hai 
Tumahri yaad aise waqt bohat aati hai 
Bandar jab koi aas-paas hota hai..

----------


## coolguyskumar

Zindagi behaal Hai, 
Sur hai na taal Hai, 
MsgBox bhi kangaal Hai, 
Kya aapki SMS factory mein hadtaal Hai, 
SMS toh Bhejo, 
Mera MOBILE ki zindagi ka sawaal Hai.....!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Woh PYAR hi kya, jisme JUDAAI na ho....... 
Woh ISQH hi kya,jisme LADAAI na ho...... 
Woh DIL hi kya, jisme DARD na ho........ 
Aur woh MOBILE hi kya, jisme mera SMS na ho.....!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Tere DIL mein rahenge SMS bankar, 
Dhadkano mein bajenge RINGTONE bankar, 
Kabhi apne DIL se juda mut Samajana, 
Hum tere saath chalenge NETWORK bankar..!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Chand adhura hai sitaro ke bina,
gulshan adhura hai bahaaro ke bina,
samundar adhura hau kinaro ke bina,
jeena adhura hai tum jaise yaaro ke bina!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dil mein umeedo ki shamma jala rakhi hai,
humne apni alag duniya basa rakhi hai,
is umeed ke saath ki aayega SMS aapka,
humne mobile par nazrein jama rakhi hain....

----------

